# NYU Tisch MFA Filmmaking 2012



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

edit


----------



## JKL (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome Kaschko, I'm applying to NYU and Columbia in the same concentrations as well. I have all my recommendations, and have a final draft of a personal statement, but like you, I have yet to finish my creative materials (although I have some ideas).  

As for your question, while I'm probably not qualified to answer, I think you should definitely have the actor write you a rec. After all, you guys worked together, and you want to be a director--an actor's testimony should be worth something in that respect. 

I applied last year and got rejected everywhere. I think one of the problems was with my recommendation letters--they were from relatively established people (an Emmy Award winner, Sundance Fellow, etc.) who didn't know me too well. This time, I'm scaling everything back, and getting recs from personal mentors and a DP who worked with me on multiple projects. 

Anyhow, best wishes with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi JKL, nice to meet you!
That's a good point with the recommendation letters, I always thought I needed big names too but on the other hand most "big" people I know are not working in the US anyway so it's kinda unlikely that anyone at Tisch or Columbia would know them. 
Good to know that this is obviously not even what they want, although I highly doubt that these letters have a big influence in your application. I still guess the film is number one, then the creative materials and after all your undergraduate marks and recommendations.
Hey, you said you get redommendations from a DP and mentors. But Tisch only wants 2 letters or am I mistaken here? Have to look up Columbia again, I think I remember that they want three letters and I haven't really thought of a third person yet...

Can I ask you about your personal statement? How long is yours and what did you write? I don't expect you to tell details but maybe you can pitch it for me?

Best wishes for you too. Maybe we'll meet up in NY next year, who knows.

Cheers.


----------



## Gimlet (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys
I m from Switzerland and i m also applying for the MFA FM 2012.
As most of you i m not finished with the written submissions. =)

I have a question about the visual submission. I worked and still work in the advertisement. so i mostly produced commercials and corporate stuff. What do you think, is it a bad idea to sent them my commercials and so on...?
Do i need a short film or something?

Gimlet


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Gimlet,

I'm currently living in Switzerland too. Where exactly do you come from?
As for your question: Reading this forum I've seen a lot of people having the same problem as you. Once they asked the university someone replied saying that the only important thing for the visual submission is to show that you can tell a story.
Unfortunately I think commercials aren't the perfect thing here, but of course it's the blind leading the blind, I'm not part of the committee.
If you don't wanna focus on directing but on cinematography there might be a difference as well. But if you have a narrative short film I would definitly send that in with the TVCs.

Anyway: Good luck!


----------



## JKL (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Kaschko,

I'm pretty sure Tisch requires 3 letters. As for my personal statement, I actually wrote something different for each film school.  But what they all have in common is that I talk about my personal life. I'm sorry for being vague  I'm a little protective about my materials and perhaps even a bit superstitious. But in any event, I hope we do meet up in NY next year, at least for the interviews! And I hope to keep posted on our journey to film school.

@Gimlet: All the film schools heavily emphasize story-telling, so unless your commercials are like short stories, I would avoid sending them. But anyway, a lot of the people who get accepted seem to submit photos, at least from what I've read on this forum so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure Tisch requires 3 letters.



So far I can't find that information anywhere.
If you apply online and click on recommendations it clearly says:

"Please list the identities of at least 2 people who will be submitting letters of recommendation on your behalf."

And later:

"Please note that 3 letters of recommendation are required for the departments of Dramatic Writing, Cinema Studies and Performance Studies."

But it doesn't mention the MFA here.
I will contact the school and ask now. But so far it looks like 2 are enough and I read somewhere else not to send more than they ask for.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by Gimlet:
> Hi guys
> I m from Switzerland and i m also applying for the MFA FM 2012.
> As most of you i m not finished with the written submissions. =)
> ...



i would agree with kaschko and suggest you avoid submitting your commercial reels. i've only done a little bit of video work, but they're all live (musical) performances. or, personal videos set to someone else's music. because of this, i'm choosing to submit photos for my application. i think most people here would agree: submitting 8-10 photos that collectively tell a story (or stories) is much stronger than submitting a reel of okay/only partially-relative stuff.

but, of course, i'm not on the committee and this is my first time applying, so what the hell do i know, right?


----------



## lzfx (Nov 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by Kaschko:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">I'm pretty sure Tisch requires 3 letters.



So far I can't find that information anywhere.
If you apply online and click on recommendations it clearly says:

"Please list the identities of at least 2 people who will be submitting letters of recommendation on your behalf."

And later:

"Please note that 3 letters of recommendation are required for the departments of Dramatic Writing, Cinema Studies and Performance Studies."

But it doesn't mention the MFA here.
I will contact the school and ask now. But so far it looks like 2 are enough and I read somewhere else not to send more than they ask for. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

two is definitely enough. my friend applied last year (didn't get in, though) and she only needed two. and you're right, it says right in the online application that we only need two for our program (filmmaking).

kaschko, are you going for the directing/writing stream? i'm not sure if i want to do directing/writing or cinematography or editing, even. i sort of like it all. hmm. how much weight do you think your choice carries in the admissions process?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by lzfx:
> 
> kaschko, are you going for the directing/writing stream? i'm not sure if i want to do directing/writing or cinematography or editing, even. i sort of like it all. hmm. how much weight do you think your choice carries in the admissions process?



I'm pretty much focused on the directing/writing focus, however, I am absolutely sure it doesn't affect your application if you're not sure yet. You should just write that down in your personal statement. Guess they'll like it if you say you need Tisch to try everything out a little more and find your way.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 15, 2011)

ah, okay. thanks! how far are you in your application now? i'm sending mine from korea, but i have yet to even start on any of the written submissions (three from the creative portfolio PLUS i still have to write my personal statement). how are you mailing your application / how much time are you giving it to actually get there?


----------



## PPK (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, I'm an international applicant from India. Applying for MFA Film in Directing.

My recommendations are done, drafts for personal statement are done as well. Just getting everything in order.

Do you guys have like a checklist for everything that has to be sent in?


----------



## lzfx (Nov 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by PPK:
> Hey, I'm an international applicant from India. Applying for MFA Film in Directing.
> 
> My recommendations are done, drafts for personal statement are done as well. Just getting everything in order.
> ...



this is all the stuff you need (off the top of my head):

1. resume (upload to online application)
2. personal statement (upload to online application)
3. two letters of recommendation (recommenders upload them online themselves)
4. transcript (upload to online application)
5. visual submission (DVD of video work -OR- CD/prints of photography, all 8 x 10.)
6. silent film
7. two-person dialogue scene
8. concept for feature-length film/doc
9. passport-sized photo (stapled to #10)
10. creative contents guide sheet

you have to describe your visual submission on the creative contents guide sheet, so be sure to print that off and fill it in.

also! don't forget to write your name and date of birth on everything you are submitting. so, if you're submitting photos, i'm assuming you need to write your name and date of birth on the backs of each photo, even if they're backed on something else or part of an album.

it must be nice to almost be done, PPK! the things i still need to do are:

1. personal statement (2-5 pages, i believe?)
2. silent film
3. dialogue
4. concept for feature

in other words: i'm screwed. ha.


----------



## veeko (Nov 15, 2011)

They already have various men and women into their  NY Escort data base, this means you could find your responses thru these folks. When it isn'table,  NY Escorts on the internet online networks tend to  NY Asian EscortEscort be an additional base free of  NY Asian Escorts charge queries. Just for uncommon success, perhaps you may prefer to obtain the assistance of a smallbusiness what person bills an important price simply gain access to various other sources that individuals tend not to. Itrrrs likely, you'll see that significant other as a result of these techniques


----------



## PPK (Nov 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by lzfx:
> 
> it must be nice to almost be done, PPK! the things i still need to do are:
> 
> ...



@lzfx

I still have to do the silent film, dialogue and concept for feature. Just done with the Personal statement.

So not in that great a shape as of now, wish I could turn the clock back a month.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by PPK:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by lzfx:
> 
> it must be nice to almost be done, PPK! the things i still need to do are:
> ...



@lzfx

I still have to do the silent film, dialogue and concept for feature. Just done with the Personal statement.

So not in that great a shape as of now, wish I could turn the clock back a month. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

eeeeeee! i wish i could turn the clock back a month, too. though, a month ago i wasn't 100% set on applying to film school. hmm.

good luck!! fingers crossed we get our applications in on time and get in!


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 16, 2011)

How many students apply to the program?


----------



## vendimia (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm also applying to NYU and Columbia's MFA. I'm from Chile and today I sent the portfolio.

Now I'm working on my Personal Statement, but I donÂ´t know the length it should have, so that's slowing me a bit jaja.

@lzfx: You're not screwed, just think of the ideas for the writing submission and it will be easy. The problem is the time for portfolio to arrive to destiny, so I would recommend you to calculate that. I my case was 4-5 days.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 16, 2011)

@vendimia: yeah, i should be okay. i looked online for fedex options and it seems i could have it there in three business days. i plan on sending in my creative portfolio on monday (21st), so it should get there with a couple days to spare. what were the items you submitted for your creative portfolio? just want to make sure i don't accidentally leave anything out!!


----------



## vendimia (Nov 17, 2011)

@lzfx: Sure. I sent:
- 10 printed photos (from a storyboard I worked on)
- a CD with the photos (I almost forgot this one xD)
- Sinopsis for a 4 minute silent film.
- Two minutes dialogue.
- Concept for a feature film.
- Passport size picture.
- Creative Portfolio contents Guide.

That's it!


----------



## lzfx (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by vendimia:
> @lzfx: Sure. I sent:
> - 10 printed photos (from a storyboard I worked on)
> - a CD with the photos (I almost forgot this one xD)
> ...



wait, why did you submit both prints AND a cd? i thought they just wanted one or the other?

"Photography (Stills): no more than 10 prints on any subject, black and white or color, with or without commentary. The size must be 8" x 10" (or the closest metric standard). The photographs may also be a presentation of work in other media, such as painting, illustration, sculpture, set design, costume design, etc.  *You may also submit your work on CD.  Please use a Mac/PC disk and JPEG files only*."

"Please send the requested items only. Failure to do so will be grounds for automatic disquali?cation.  *Please, no substitutions, variations, extraneous materials, or more pieces than asked for*. Portfolio materials will not be returned."

am i reading that wrong?


----------



## lzfx (Nov 17, 2011)

@vendimia: or, actually, maybe they mean you should submit prints and you can ALSO send a cd (extra)? hmm. i'm sorry! i don't mean to worry you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess it's not too bad to send a CD with the photos too. It's not really extraneous material but you didn't have to do it. Guess they'll handle it as a copy and might be thankful because this way it's easier to share it with other people in the jury.

I also still have to send my stuff away. Will do it on Monday, probably via express. Just finished the dialogue and still have to think about the silent film (my first draft had some interior scenes, I realized the exterior rule too late and have to write something new now...)

Hey, how do we have to send it in? Just paper clips or staples or a more fancy presentation? Couldn't find out about that.


----------



## vendimia (Nov 17, 2011)

@lzfx: I read it like you can also send a CD with the copies. It confused me too at first, but then in the application for Columbia it says you can also send a CD-DVD with video material, and they mean as an extra, so I asume this dudes at NYU meant the same.
I chose to send the CD because the closest size presentation I found here to print is not so close to the 8"x10" requested, so in the CD the photos are with those proportions.

@Kaschko: I just stapled the writing submissions all together in the order they appeared in the Contents Guide, and I put each photo on a cardboard (I don't know if that's the correct word for the material I used, but is something that helps to protect them).


----------



## lzfx (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by Kaschko:
> Hey, how do we have to send it in? Just paper clips or staples or a more fancy presentation? Couldn't find out about that.



i'm going to use a paper clip to hold everything together. i think they'll probably be taking everything apart and passing it around so stapling it might not be as good an option as a clip.

i just finished my silent film script last night, and am still working on my dialogue (i want more than two pages!! sigh). still haven't even touched the feature-length concept. or the personal statement.

i have to send my package out on monday, as well. i asked the post office woman yesterday how long it would take to ship my application from here (seoul) to the school (new york) and she said about 5-7 business days -- just in time.


----------



## PPK (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey btw for all International applicants, 
aren't we supposed to submit a confidential financial statement? 

For the USC application we had to download a form and get the banks seal and everything stating we can afford 1 years tuition. 

Can't seem to find a similar form here, or does that come at a later stage?
I only see the section where we have to state in the online application, how we will be getting funding, but no official seals required.  

Anyone know anything about this? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

@lzfx Don't waste time with the personal statement now. Since you just upload this document you still have time until the 1st of December.

@PPK Quite sure that something like this doesn't exist for NYU or at least not for this early application period. Compared to USC in L.A. NYU offers much better scholarships and loans for international students.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by Kaschko:
> @lzfx Don't waste time with the personal statement now. Since you just upload this document you still have time until the 1st of December.



yeah, i'm not touching the personal statement until next week, after i've sent in the creative portfolio.

question: is it bad to use profanity (f-word) in the dialogue?


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by lzfx:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Kaschko:
> @lzfx Don't waste time with the personal statement now. Since you just upload this document you still have time until the 1st of December.



yeah, i'm not touching the personal statement until next week, after i've sent in the creative portfolio.

question: is it bad to use profanity (f-word) in the dialogue? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

No. I've talked to multiple screenwriters about this in academics. What goes in Hollywood goes in film school in terms of vulgarity.


----------



## ArmOff (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys

I'm also applying to NYU and am still working on my portfolio. I have this question, hope you guys can help me figure this one out. It's about the Silent film: it says "only exterior settings should be used" so that means all the actions must be outdoors? Did I get it right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by ArmOff:
> it says "only exterior settings should be used" so that means all the actions must be outdoors? Did I get it right?



That's correct. Only exterior settings.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 20, 2011)

has anyone sent in their portfolios yet? i still have the feature-length concept left to finish, but will get it done before i go to bed tonight (monday, november 21). i'm going to mail it out from seoul tomorrow. i hope it gets there in time. (they say it will take 5-7 business days.. which is really cutting it close.)


----------



## PPK (Nov 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by lzfx:
> (they say it will take 5-7 business days.. which is really cutting it close.)



I think we're all cutting it close right now. I'm planning to send it by the 24th through someone I know in the U.S. that way it reaches in 3 days. 

@Kaschko : Thanks for the info! Although I think I'm going to drop applying to USC right now. Concentrate on NYU, cause I'm sort of set on the course here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by PPK:
> I'm going to drop applying to USC right now. Concentrate on NYU, cause I'm sort of set on the course here.



Dropped Columbia too and will only focus on Tisch for the same reason. And to safe some money, to be honest. 

Sent my stuff today. Finally. Will also cut close but it should work out. The post people didn't want to give me a guarantee, even if I had paid about $100, so I chose the cheaper option and just hope the post plane won't crash.

Will submit the online part in the next days. Still thinking about the financial aid part. I've heard that Tisch gives away about three 100% scholarships each year, but I don't know if asking for 100% financial assistance from NYU is smart. Any thoughts about that?

I'm quite happy with my application so far. Think I managed to stay true to myself, so if they don't like my application it would anyway be better to find something else.
What are your feelings?


----------



## lzfx (Nov 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by Kaschko:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by PPK:
> I'm going to drop applying to USC right now. Concentrate on NYU, cause I'm sort of set on the course here.



Dropped Columbia too and will only focus on Tisch for the same reason. And to safe some money, to be honest. 

Sent my stuff today. Finally. Will also cut close but it should work out. The post people didn't want to give me a guarantee, even if I had paid about $100, so I chose the cheaper option and just hope the post plane won't crash.

Will submit the online part in the next days. Still thinking about the financial aid part. I've heard that Tisch gives away about three 100% scholarships each year, but I don't know if asking for 100% financial assistance from NYU is smart. Any thoughts about that?

I'm quite happy with my application so far. Think I managed to stay true to myself, so if they don't like my application it would anyway be better to find something else.
What are your feelings? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

i only applied to tisch, as well! didn't even consider any other schools. though, if i don't get in, i think i'll apply to tisch and ut at austin for fall 2013 next year. it seems like the most affordable choice.

i still don't know how i'm going to pay for nyu, so i can't really help you with suggestions, kaschko. if i get in, i will definitely be taking out federal student loans ON TOP OF bank loans (probably from usa and my native canada), which is a little terrifying. i still have student loans from my undergrad to pay off -- which equals the cost of only one semester at tisch. ugh!

as far as my application goes, i sent it by fedex today and it should get there tomorrow. i'm not too happy with it because i definitely rushed through it all, but i hope it's enough to at least get me an interview. i stayed true to myself, as well, which i agree is important. unfortunately, though, it means the admissions committee will be reading a ton of depressing material... oops.

good luck with the personal statement! that's the last thing i have left to do, as well!


----------



## nycm (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, i know i'm not exactly following the topic thread but i am about to submit my application for the mfa filmmaking program and have a question. I'm currently working and cannot/won't be advising my intention to go back to school full time to my office without knowing if i was accepted. is there a place where i can advise to keep my application confidential?


----------



## lzfx (Nov 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by nycm:
> Hi, i know i'm not exactly following the topic thread but i am about to submit my application for the mfa filmmaking program and have a question. I'm currently working and cannot/won't be advising my intention to go back to school full time to my office without knowing if i was accepted. is there a place where i can advise to keep my application confidential?



i'm not sure i understand your question. why would they notify your company? they would have no reason to, unless someone at your work wrote a reference for you.


----------



## PPK (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally done with the application process. Now just keeping fingers crossed I guess. Good Luck to everyone here.
Thanks to Kaschko for creating this thread!
Also thank you lzfx, the checklist helped me in the end! I always get a feeling of forgetting something.
Hehe take care everyone! 
Btw it would be amazing if we all meet eventually.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Signed, sealed, delivered!

Fingers crossed everybody, now the nail-biting months begin!
Hope we stay in touch here and even more we'll meet at Tisch one day. 

Cheers.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 30, 2011)

ugh, almost done. i'm totally taking advantage of the"dec. 1, 11:59 PM" deadline. it's 3:22 PM on dec. 1 in korea and i'm finished, but i can't send it off because i'm at work. gonna press send when i get home at 10 PM. EEK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by lzfx:
> ugh, almost done. i'm totally taking advantage of the"dec. 1, 11:59 PM" deadline. it's 3:22 PM on dec. 1 in korea and i'm finished, but i can't send it off because i'm at work. gonna press send when i get home at 10 PM. EEK.



You'll make it.


----------



## ArmOff (Nov 30, 2011)

Submitted!!!!


Now the hardest part starts - WAITING...

Thanx everyone for your help, tips and support


----------



## PPK (Nov 30, 2011)

@lzfx 
Yup you'll make it, don't forget, that's the first thing you should do when you get back!

@ArmOff 
Hehe yeah waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## lzfx (Dec 1, 2011)

submitted it a few hours ago. it feels nice not to worry about it anymore!

good luck, everyone!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## vendimia (Dec 2, 2011)

Yesterday, after hours of freaking out because one of my recommenders couldn't upload the letter, I finally submitted the application.

So, good luck everyone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wanted to forward you guys the email from Columbia University which I just received: 

"Because of reported technical issues with our online admissions application system, we have decided to extend the application deadline for the MFA Film and MFA Theatre Arts Directing applications to Monday, December 5, 2011 at 5:00pm EST."

Just for all of you who decided only to apply to Tisch before and regret that decision now. Like me.
"Extended Deadline" are definitely my two favorite words of the day.


----------



## derly (Dec 3, 2011)

No one applying to Production?

I sent my applications to columbia and tisch hoping to do my MFA in production concentration and creative producing. 

It feels that I have less competition than most of u. Waiting.. will.. be .. a .. drag!


----------



## lzfx (Dec 7, 2011)

did any of you guys click the "yes" to be considered for tisch asia, as well? i did, and i kind of regret it already. i've received a couple "thanks for your interest/come learn more about our campus" e-mails already and, truthfully, i don't think i'd accept if i got into the singapore program. it's ny campus or bust for me, but i realized that too late. siiiiigh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I clicked 'no' for this option but hey, no worries, if they want you in NY they'll take you in NY. I guess this option is only interesting for people who don't make it into the program but on the wait list, then theey might get offered a place in Singapore too.


----------



## PPK (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah the same thing was true for a couple of my friends. 

They didn't get into Supinfocom,France (Animation),they were on the wait list, so they got offered the course in Supinfocom, India. 

I chose "No" though.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, this is a group of NYU Directing MFA first years, sitting in the editing room right now. We were reminiscing about these days last year when we were all applying, and thought fondly about this forum, haha. We thought we'd reach out to everyone who just applied and send some encouragement! We just finished our first MOS's, the silent short. 

This is a holiday list of things everyone in here wanted to say to you:

"Keep your head up"

"Put the link to the Tupac song. Keep your head up!"

"Congratulations for submitting a heck of an application. People TAP OUT because of that application."

"If they don't take you one year, try again - it worked for a bunch of us!"

"If you always wanted to tell a story, go ahead and write it. You can make it here."

"You have to know that it's actually a 5 year program. 3 years of classes/paying, 2 years of thesis."

"You don't have to know professional filmmakers to be a filmmaker. But you WILL learn them."

You will make amazing friends. 

Now take a deep breath and relax for the next few months. Think of your stories, write, come up with your future dream films. Watch inspiring films! Keep an idea notebook. 

Just because we love films, and not just films we watch for school, here are some random films we recommend as individuals:

Mother (Korean film)

Diving Bell and the Butterfly

Fishtank

Superbad

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

Circumstance, Pariah, or Gun Hill Road - all recent NYU grads!

Gumbo

Midnight in Paris

Coming to America

Do the Right Thing

Man on Wire

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

Nobody's Business

Nina's Tragedies

Before Sunrise

Much love, stay busy and have fun - because you won't hear back about interviews until mid/late February. Be creative and come up with inspirations! 

Hopefully we'll see you next year on the 10th floor!


----------



## PPK (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha, amusing that you guys actually came back here to talk to us.

Thanks a lot for the encouragement! Appreciate it. Will see you next year hopefully!


----------



## vendimia (Dec 15, 2011)

@Insearchof_
Thank you, loved the post. Now I want to get into Tisch even more haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

A big thank you into the editing room! 
That was a very nice post. How cool you came over to say hello. Glad to see you guys still have a little time left to waste.
Yes, see you on the 10th floor next year, hopefully.

Kaschko


----------



## dmtr (Dec 17, 2011)

Agreed! Really great post from the current NYU production class. Thanks for the insight and encouragement. 

The boards seem quiet, but, if history is any indicator, we'll start getting some posters in the next month or two. Good luck everyone!


----------



## PPK (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody !


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, Merry Christmas!


----------



## mfilms (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck everyone who is applying to NYU Grad Film MFA Directing Program and Happy New Year's!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations, everybody! We managed to survive the first month of waiting. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## PPK (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## PPK (Jan 9, 2012)

@Insearchof_ and the other guys on the 10th floor.
Hopefully you guys will see this message. 

Just wanted to ask. How is everything going till now? If you'll could tell us a bit of your experiences in making your silent short at Tisch. 

Another thing I wanted to ask, is there anyone among you'll who is into animation? I guess if there's anyone to ask, it'd be you guys. Because I didn't see any animated film in the list that you'll wrote. So just asking, because I'm into both Animation as well as Live Action. Just wanted to know if there was anyone else like that. 

If you'll see this message, then awesome . If not, well maybe I'll get my answer later on. Take care!


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Jan 17, 2012)

@Inserchof_:  Hey, man this is really great stuff!  I do have a question for you though.  This is my first year submitting to NYU DW program.  I submitted to UCLA and got the rejection notice  that's okay though, I expected it after reading this website...I am still waiting on DW but I know its a process anyways I think if I need to reapply next year I will to the MFA Filmmaking program and DW program.  I wonder though if I can?

I love to write and think that the heart of a good film is the writing but I also feel the need to create my work.  So my question is do you think reapplying next year to the MFA Filmmakers program is a good idea or should I stick with the DW.  The only production expirence that I have is in television.  I directed a One Act Play at my school my senior year (which I loved and ended up getting a A in the course) and for the most part have been writing screenplays/teleplays since I was 19. Do you think I would be qualified to apply for the MFA in Filmmaking?

Currently, I am 28. I wanted to ask you what you thought because you care.  

Also, are there people in the program that feel the same way as I do?  Did any of the students transfer or cross train programs?

Sorry so long I just wonder and really am doing on my own.  I guess I would say this blog is my support system kinda 
TTYL




> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> Hey guys, this is a group of NYU Directing MFA first years, sitting in the editing room right now. We were reminiscing about these days last year when we were all applying, and thought fondly about this forum, haha. We thought we'd reach out to everyone who just applied and send some encouragement! We just finished our first MOS's, the silent short.
> 
> This is a holiday list of things everyone in here wanted to say to you:
> ...


----------



## PPK (Jan 17, 2012)

@Tebowing4Gradskool I hope you get an answer.

But if its any help, you might want to attend one of their information sessions which they hold for both Dramatic Writing and Film Making. Provided of course that you are somewhere in New York or don't mind travelling there.

You might get a clearer picture, and try looking around in the forum to see if anyone else has had a similar query.

Hope you find the answer your looking for!


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Jan 17, 2012)

@ PPK: Yep....I'm far away ;( maybe the filmmaking students can do a webnair or something???????????????


----------



## PPK (Jan 17, 2012)

@Tebowing4Gradskool : Haha we could request, but I wonder how many would actually be willing for something like that.

If by any chance they do see this forum again, lets hope they do some sort of an "Ask Me Anything".


----------



## lzfx (Jan 19, 2012)

only a couple more weeks of waiting left!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jan 20, 2012)

Why do you say only a couple of weeks? When are they going to send out notifications of admission? I thought it would be around mid-march


----------



## lzfx (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by Coinsquolino:
> Why do you say only a couple of weeks? When are they going to send out notifications of admission? I thought it would be around mid-march



judging from what i've read on these forums, the interviews happen sometime around mid-late february! so, applicants who make it on to the interviews should hear from the school at the beginning of february, i believe. i think i read on an old thread that people were contacted around the 10th of february last year. and then rejections go out in march or april. (my friend got her rejection last year in the beginning of march.)

but of course, it may be different this year! i could totally be wrong! either way, i'll be glad to hear something -- even if it's bad news, though i hope it's not.


----------



## PPK (Jan 20, 2012)

lzfx, from what I read around, that seems to be the situation the past few years. People were notified if they were selected for interviews somewhere around Feb 20th. 

A lot of people who got rejected from the Village campus, got a chance to interview at the Singapore campus. So after that I guess its up to the person to decide whether he still wants to continue.


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jan 20, 2012)

That's so nice to know guys! I was already preparing to wait for two more months...

I really hope they're going to send out those emails soon!


----------



## Seoulless (Jan 21, 2012)

Pkk - People were notified about interviews at the end of February or that's when they were held?


----------



## mfilms (Jan 21, 2012)

I think ppl are notified in mid-feb for interviews, but my guess is that NYU reserves the right to notify you at their leisure.  That's why when you call them they never say 'yes or no'.

I actually remember reading somewhere that every 'once in a blue moon' they accept students without an interview.  Not sure if this is entirely accurate, but go figure.

Nail biting continues...


----------



## PPK (Jan 21, 2012)

@Seoulless : People were notified about interviews in Feb. The interviews I guess could be anywhere between last week of Feb and mid-March. That depends on whatever notification they send.

Not sure about students getting accepted without an interview, don't think I've seen that anywhere yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys!

I just received the following email from Kanbar Institute:

Dear X,

I have been informed by the admissions review committee in the Kanbar Institute of Film and Television that your application to the MFA degree program received favorable marks, sufficient enough to pass you to the second round.Â  Congratulations!Â  At this point the faculty review committee has begun review of the candidates in a more exacting judging period.

The mails subject was however "missing application materials" and they asked me to send my transcript of records again (I think my university chose a wrong layout). Do you think these sentences still mean anything or are they just being polite? Did anyone else receive a similar message? I wonder what that second round is.

Cheers,
Kaschko


----------



## PPK (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow Kaschko. I think that means you've qualified for the interview round!  

And they were just notifying you to send your transcripts again I guess. 

I still haven't received any emails from them.

But I think now your just an interview away from getting in! Congratulations!


----------



## JKL (Jan 23, 2012)

The news sounds great. From past forums, it's to my understanding that only about a third of the applicants make it to the second round. 

Like PPK, I haven't received any e-mails either, and I have to admit, felt a little nervous after reading this post. But nonetheless, congrats Kaschko!


----------



## mfilms (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't received any messages from Tisch just yet...  Kaschko - would you mind posting the full letter which was sent to you?


----------



## aspectralfire (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I usually lurk but I thought I'd possibly alleviate a little stress by saying I haven't gotten anything either. My opinion is that Kaschko got some info early because they need part of his application, but maybe I'm being optimistic.

Congratulations Kaschko. Hopefully we get some good news soon, too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!

But no panic, aspectralfire is right.
I asked them what that second round is and received another message saying:

"Congrats again! While being in the second round does not guarantee an interview, all interviewees are selected from second round applicants only, so it means that you are definitely still in the running."

That means it's definitely possible that all of you are in the second round too without even knowing.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys it's so nice to see some of us started writing here: I've always been lurking, but now the wait is really nerve-wracking, and it's so great that we can share our hopes here!

@Kashko: congrats on making it to the 2nd round!

Did you guys apply to other schools as well or did you go for NYU only?

Good luck to everyone, let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## PPK (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh!I guess we were all under the wrong impression! 

@Kaschko : Well even if it isn't the interview round, congrats on round 2! I guess some information is better than no information. 

We still have a few more weeks of waiting for something substantial I guess. Good luck to everyone!

@Coinsquolino: In the U.S. I've only applied for NYU. The rest I've applied to are in India. Well rather going to apply to, the admission process doesn't begin till much later over here.


----------



## lzfx (Jan 24, 2012)

congrats, kaschko!


----------



## lzfx (Jan 25, 2012)

so, i just scoured the web to see what to expect during the interviews -- in the off-chance that i actually make it to the third round -- and thought i'd share what i found.

people say on here all the time that current applicants should just go back and look at old threads for tips, but i understand that some people just don't have the time and/or patience to go clicking through everything.

*so! from what i've gathered, this is what all the third round (interview) applicants should expect: * 

1. you'll probably interview with three professors. one of them will be john tintori, since he is the chair of the department.

2. the professors will likely not have seen your portfolio, so talk to them as if they don't know anything about you or your interests.

3. the interview will likely start off pretty generic, with the professors telling you a bit about the program, before jumping to the questions.

4. the interviews are usually around 30 minutes long, but some can go on much longer. this is because..

5. the interview questions aren't the same for every applicant. they may have a few they want to bring up, but they will likely ask you questions based on the responses you give. so, depending on what you say and how much detail you give, you could spend a good chunk of time just discussing one thing.

+ + + 

*AND NOW FOR THE QUESTIONS. this is a list of questions former applicants have said they were asked:* 

1. describe someone you met in the last week that you'd like to create a character from.

2. what kind of stories do you want to tell?

3. why NYU? what do you want to learn from us?

4. describe three pictures of [insert word]. (last year it was "struggle" / "sorrow" / or "silence")

5. here is a picture of a black and white photo. pretend it is the last frame of a film. what would the film be about?

6. what would you do if you couldn't make films?

7. describe one film you want to make in your lifetime.

8. describe a room in your house.

9. which movies have influenced you?

10. describe an image about the city that you are living in that can illustrate your impression of it.

11. describe a dramatic scene or story that happens on the train to your school.

12. (for international students) have you been to NYC? what do you think is the most important thing that studying in USA can offer you, if you are accepted to the program?

and, of course..

13. do you have any questions for us?

+ + + 

obviously, the questions aren't going to be limited to only these, but i think it'll be good practice for us to think about how we'd answer these, just in case.

i read this on the forums here, as well, which sounds like pretty sound advice:



> I had my interview last night for directing. I thought it went pretty well...
> 
> That was until they forgot to hang up after the interview was over(!) so I sat in mild horror they ripped me apart pretty good for about 10 minutes. They essentially said they thought I was a nice kid and would make a great collaborator but  *they were underwhelmed with my ability to give them clear cut stories ripe with details on the spot* for the events / photograph / scenarios they presented. My responses came off as dull and generic to them.
> 
> *My advice would be to tell vivid stories.* Give them details and spare no expense to paint vibrant pictures with your words.  *Give them UNIQUE narratives, not just a concept*, gist, brief outline or nugget as I did or you'll be considered more bland than water.



+ + + 

if anyone else has any information they'd like to add, go ahead! i think it'll be beneficial to all of us to get as much information as we can!

and again, good luck to everyone!


----------



## PPK (Jan 25, 2012)

@lzfx : Wow, thanks for posting those replies here. Helps that most of the info is now assembled here in our forum.


----------



## patchkidco (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys! Have all the notifications for round 2 acceptance been sent out? I still haven't heard anything...thanks!


----------



## PPK (Jan 26, 2012)

@patchkidco : Nope, none of us have gotten notifications except Kaschko. I think we would all have to wait for atleast 2 more weeks before we hear anything.


----------



## patchkidco (Jan 26, 2012)

ok thank you--I was freaking out!


----------



## Wayfaring11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey patchkidco,  you're from Chicago too?   Did you go to school out here as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks lzfx, what a great post!
And what a hilarious story about the school not hanging up the phone!

Can you help me as a foreigner with: "describe three pictures of [insert word]."
What does "picture" mean in this case? Like describe a photo that could show these emotions or do they mean a motion picture? I wouldn't be sure what they mean.
Same with: "describe an image about the city that you are living in that can illustrate your impression of it."
What is "image" in this case?

And how annoying would it be if they hadn't seen your portfolio? I guess they might pretend not to have seen it but come on, I'm sure they'll at least watch your film.

@patchkidco: Usually there won't be any notifications for round 2 (we all didn't even know that there was another round...). In most cases they will only inform you for the interviews. 

@Coinsquolino: I only applied for NYU and Columbia.

@mfilms: I basically posted the whole thing. Sorry dude, I don't know more than that.


----------



## lzfx (Jan 26, 2012)

they don't tell anyone if they've made it to round 2 unless the applicant is missing information/parts of their application. typically, you don't find out that you've made it to the second round until you're given your rejection letter (which states that you made it to the second round). i know this because my friend was in the same boat last year.

i think for the question about "pictures of [insert word]" they are talking about situations or scenes, but i'm not entirely sure. as for the "image" of a city, i think they are asking for a snapshot/photo/moment in time. but i'm not 100% sure! i think we have leeway with answering questions. they mostly just listen to see if you can tell a good story. so, do that. just tell stories -- or better yet, describe a scene with as many details as you can.


----------



## patchkidco (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by Wayfaring11:
> Hey patchkidco,  you're from Chicago too?   Did you go to school out here as well?



Hey Wayfaring! I'm actually just out here in Chicago for a 6 month internship-its a really fun city though I'm really liking living here! Did you go to school out here?


----------



## lzfx (Jan 26, 2012)

just out of curiosity, what kind of background does everyone have? i'm 24 (turning 25 this year) and have a bachelor of journalism degree from canada.


----------



## PPK (Jan 26, 2012)

@lzfx : Interesting, so are you working in Seoul now? Or is that a temporary thing?


----------



## lzfx (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by PPK:
> @lzfx : Interesting, so are you working in Seoul now? Or is that a temporary thing?



yes, it's temporary! i fly back to usa in march!


----------



## WKW (Jan 26, 2012)

@lzfx: good to hear that I'm not the only one nail-biting here in  this freezing weather. What made you come to seoul?


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm 22, graduating this year in Economics and Management for the Arts and Culture. I've simultaneously attended a 2-year photography academy and I'm working for a website about TV series (all this in Milan).

Do you think I'm too young? I get a lot of people telling me I'm too young for grad school.

And I'm applying to the big four: NYU, Columbia, USC and UCLA.

Can't wait to get some news from these schools! It's so great that we've started a conversation here, makes it easier to wait all together!


----------



## PPK (Jan 27, 2012)

No your not too young for Grad School. 

By the way, you might want to add AFI somewhere in the big 4, or expand your list to the big 5. Hehehe.


----------



## Wayfaring11 (Jan 27, 2012)

@patchkidco;   Yeah I'm from Chicago and went to school here at columbia college.  I studied cinematography during my undergrad. Are you interning for a production company?  I'm pretty familiar with the production companies here in Chicago.


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jan 27, 2012)

@PPK at some point I considered applying to AFI as well, but going for four different schools turned out to be demanding enough (since all of them required a vast variety of material), and eventually I figured that adding the preparation of the application materials for AFI would've been suicidal...

I know AFI has a really good program but for some reason the big four in my head were those ones! If I had to choose the big five I'd add AFI for sure 

Why did you guys choose NYU specifically?


----------



## lzfx (Jan 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by WKW:
> @lzfx: good to hear that I'm not the only one nail-biting here in  this freezing weather. What made you come to seoul?



my parents are korean, so i thought i'd come see where they came from. where are you in korea? are you teaching english?


----------



## WKW (Jan 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by lzfx:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WKW:
> @lzfx: good to hear that I'm not the only one nail-biting here in  this freezing weather. What made you come to seoul?



my parents are korean, so i thought i'd come see where they came from. where are you in korea? are you teaching english? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's great. just finished undergrad in international relations from seoul but currently staying in my hometown daegu, 24. I'm not teaching english but just having a little bit of hangover from the applications  how about you? btw thx for your post, great job!


----------



## derly (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I hadnt posted before because I was focused entirely on Columbia but gosh did reading this makes me terribly anxious.

I WANT TO KNOW. Klashko sooo lucky man really.. 
I always told myself that NYU was the application I sent in just for kicks but now that the time is nearing Im not looking forward to a rejection letter... 

So 2 more weeks?....


----------



## PPK (Jan 30, 2012)

@derly : Well this thread shouldn't make you anxious. None of the rest of us have received any information. If you haven't received any notification that only means your application is complete, so don't worry. 

Looking from the threads that have been posted here the past few years, most people have said that by 20th Feb, they were notified whether they got through to the interview.

So relax, we're all in the same boat here .


----------



## The moodswinger (Feb 2, 2012)

News? anyone?


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope! Not here..!


----------



## lzfx (Feb 2, 2012)

i think we're still about a week or two away from hearing back!


----------



## patchkidco (Feb 3, 2012)

Ahh this waiting is killing me! What is everyone doing to pass the time? This is literally all I can think about--anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## The moodswinger (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep. This last few weeks have been pretty rough. But patience, soon we'll all find out...just hope they don't take into account grades as much as creativity. Cheers!


----------



## PPK (Feb 3, 2012)

@patchkidco : Haha yeah I know the last few days are crazy. I've re-installed the OS on my phone 3 times over to take my mind off it!

@The moodswinger : I'm pretty sure grades are just a formality.


----------



## lzfx (Feb 3, 2012)

i think everyone has been feeling a little anxious, especially this week, since we should be hearing back soon. but i don't expect much. i know my application wasn't very strong -- i rushed it, and will put together a better package next year. still have my fingers crossed for fall 2012, though.


----------



## JKL (Feb 3, 2012)

The wait has been killing me too. But I'm also trying not to expect a whole lot. Everyone's very talented, and I know it's tough to get in. Best wishes everybody! I'm glad we can all relate.


----------



## Silverback15 (Feb 3, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Waiting it out with you guys. I applied for the dual MFA/MBA program. Anybody out there like me? 

Good luck to you all. Like Themoodswinger said, patience.  How do I deal? Lol the gym and a lot of Call of Duty on XBox.


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Silverback15, I applied to the MBA/MFA program as well! Did you apply by the November 15 deadline for Stern? Have they called you back yet?

I sumbitted my application on November 14, so IF I make it through the first round I should get a call to schedule an interview by February 15, but I don't have that much hope.

I'm only 21 and I don't have that much work experience: I was told I shouldn't expect to make it, they're really interested in your professional backgound (even though on the they say that supposedly "work experience is not required"). But I went to a Stern meeting and won an admission fee waiver, so I tried anyway...

The wait has been killing me too! I don't feel my application was strong enough though, I had a lot of issues with the 2-page dialogue..! How do you guys feel about your material? Did you apply to other schools as well?

And, if I may ask, how old are you guys? Sometimes I feel I might be too young for an MFA (I'm 21).


----------



## patchkidco (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Glad to know I'm not the only one out there, hah-best of luck to you all--like JKL said everyone is very talented and I hope we all start hearing news soon


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 3, 2012)

While we wait... would anyone like to give me some feedback on my reel? Any advice would be appreciated.

Ladies' Night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahPUFUU_t8

Babysitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh2xQAxvLrE

Shower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTucfUUmGO4

Music Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL3bnc6uwPk


----------



## Silverback15 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Coinsquolino, keep hope alive! Honestly, don't freak out over the stats and he say/she say stuff. I'm pretty sure that no matter your age or background, if you have something they're looking for, they'll accept you. I applied by the Jan 15 deadline to Stern. Just enjoying the ride now.


----------



## PPK (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey both Silverback15 and Coinsquolino are applying for Dual degrees? Thats kinda interesting. I have a friend over at Stern.
Hope you guys get in, but yeah its going to be crazy hectic for you guys!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 5, 2012)

@PPK I applied for the Double Degree program, but I have to admit that I don't think I have that much hope to get into Stern.

I went to the MBA presentation in Buenos Aires and I was told quite frankly not to apply because I was too young (21) and I didn't have solid work experience. I applied anyway because that same day I won an admission fee waiver (not because I'm good or anything, I just got sorted): so I had literally nothing to lose.

Applying by the Nov. 15 deadline means that I should receive an invitation for interview by Feb. 15. I still didn't get anything and I'm really not waiting for it.

I think the MBA/MFA program is something quite cool and distinctive, but getting into both Tisch and Stern must be quite extraordinary.


----------



## PPK (Feb 5, 2012)

@Coinsquolino : Best of luck nonetheless. If you don't get in this year, well your already better prepared for next year.


----------



## lzfx (Feb 6, 2012)

this waaaaaaaaait suuuuuuucks.

on the bright side: nyu should start contacting people for interviews SOON. as in, this week or next.


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 6, 2012)

Did anyone else apply specifically for cinematography? I'm still trying to get a read on the interviews as I hear they are a bit different. 

Man, between waiting to hear back and the winter work slump, these next few weeks are going to suck.


----------



## Wayfaring11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone given Tisch a call?  I saw that some applicants last year called to see when notifications for interviews would start going out.


----------



## PPK (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm not sure, maybe if there is no notification beyond Feb 20th.I might call, I guess I'd just wait it out till then.


----------



## oberoihk (Feb 7, 2012)

According to the Associate Director Of Graduate Admissions, applicants wont be notified until the April 1st. This is what I was told when I called in on February 6th. I am not sure if he is sure about it, but he definitely knows more than I do.


----------



## The moodswinger (Feb 7, 2012)

@oberoihk: He was probably talking about the final verdict. In the meantime, it is my understanding that some applicants might receive interview appointment invitations within this month... buahahahah, what a heart-beating situation, isn't it? Guess I'll have to lower on the salt a bit 
Cheers!


----------



## oberoihk (Feb 7, 2012)

@Moodswinger: I asked him specifically about the admission notification. I am sure you are right. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 8, 2012)

I just got the email! Interview mid February. What a relief! 
Good luck to everyone, at least we know they have begun the invites...


----------



## PPK (Feb 8, 2012)

@RoadDog : Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations RoadDog! Good luck with your interview, keep us posted!!


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 8, 2012)

@ppk & @coinsquolino Thanks a lot, but now a new type of anxiety forms, the what-the-hell-am-I-going-to-say kind!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 8, 2012)

@RoadDog just be yourself and show them your passion! Be relaxed and honest: they liked you by reading the material you sent, there's no reason they shouldn't like you in person  I'm sure you'll do great, be positive! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 8, 2012)

I got an email inviting to interview. Good luck to everyone, hope everyone expecting the email gets it.


----------



## JKL (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats to RadDog and HI FILM! I heard NYU only picks about 100 for the interview out of around a thousand applicants.

Anyhow, what were the time stamps on your e-mails? 
It would give me some relief to know that the e-mails weren't sent in bulk.


----------



## aspectralfire (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations to those given interviews!  I hope they go well.

As for those of us who haven't gotten anything, last year's thread shows people getting interviews on several different days, though it's a bit unnerving not to be in the first batch.


----------



## LaDolceVita (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello everyone! I too have applied for 2012. I've been following the thread for a few weeks and joined today so that I could connect with all of you. Just want to congratulate RoadDog and HI FIlM on receiving interviews! That is truly exciting and a GIANT accomplishment. Congrats!


----------



## Wayfaring11 (Feb 8, 2012)

Received and email around 4:30 central.  I've got an interview!  Congrats to everybody else as well!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 8, 2012)

my email was in spam box. And I received it at 1:15 pm pacific.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 8, 2012)

and thank you guys for congrats, hope you will all get the email...and i will congratulate you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

YES BABY! 
Which means: I got an interview as well! 
Congrats to all of you who also got one. This might be our year!
And good luck to everybody who hasn't heard anything yet. There's still a reason for hope since they will hardly contact everybody on the same day.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

P.S. The email reached me 6:15pm NY time.


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks to all. I got the email around 1pm east coast time.

Pretty stoked. Good luck to everyone waiting to hear, there is still much time left!


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 8, 2012)

and thanks @Coinsquolino for the words. I will be rereading my application to remind myself of why they thought I may be interesting.


----------



## lzfx (Feb 8, 2012)

SWEEEET! congrats to everyone who got an interview! i didn't get one myself, but i feel relieved knowing that the notices have started to go out. i'll try again next year!

best of luck to you guys!!


----------



## FilmForest (Feb 8, 2012)

Those who got interview requests, what did you apply for specifically?


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 8, 2012)

Got an interview too, didn't expect it so soon, am really excited!!!!

oh and the program was Film Production


----------



## PPK (Feb 8, 2012)

Well still nothing here. 
Congratulations to everyone who received the interviews! 
Good luck! hope you guys get in! Maybe see you'll next year!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 8, 2012)

i applied for Directing


----------



## cineaste504 (Feb 9, 2012)

Did anyone get an email invite today? Hopefully they didn't finish yesterday..


----------



## vendimia (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! Congrats to all who got an interview!
Best of luck 

I just arrived from vacations (it's summer in South America) and I  immediately got nervous about all the previous posts. Does Tisch send a rejection mail as well? or we just asume we didn't get an interview? Suspense is killing me...


----------



## WL (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, they do but around like April


----------



## WL (Feb 9, 2012)

By the way I just called Susan Carnival and she informed me that interview invitation process did not finish yet.


----------



## cineaste504 (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by WL:
> By the way I just called Susan Carnival and she informed me that interview invitation process did not finish yet.



Thank you WL!


----------



## mjsoutha (Feb 9, 2012)

Is anybody who got an interview for NYU a screenwriting concentrate? My impression was that they weren't doing interviews for people who applying for screenwriting.


----------



## oberoihk (Feb 9, 2012)

That is correct. The interview process will continue till later next week. I dont think I  am making it this year since I am the youngest of the lot but good luck to everyone.


----------



## PPK (Feb 9, 2012)

@WL : Thanks for the info! Appreciate it!


----------



## vendimia (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by WL:
> By the way I just called Susan Carnival and she informed me that interview invitation process did not finish yet.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Seoulless (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi,

On the application there was no option for screenwriting for the directors program, only directing, cinematography, editing and producing. 

What is the screenwriting concentration talked about above?


----------



## PPK (Feb 9, 2012)

@oberoihk : No, I doubt you're the youngest over here. (I'm guessing you're around 20-21) and there are others who are of that age here (me included).

Not to sound like an after school special, but you can get through if you have the skill and enthusiasm. You can always get experience along the way. And, amazing film makers like M Night Shyamalan, are graduates of the B.F.A. program. And he was our age(actually younger)when he went to Film school.

So age really isn't much of a factor, don't worry about it . 
Good luck!


----------



## oberoihk (Feb 9, 2012)

@PPK : Hopefully we will get in. I am guessing reading your profile that you're from India too? I think I did message you on facebook once, if my memory isnt playing tricks. Anyway, I spoke to my professor who is an NYU graduate and according to her age does matter.( She has been on the advising committee )


----------



## patchkidco (Feb 9, 2012)

got an email from susan carnival today for an interview, it arrived at about 1:00 EST-good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## The moodswinger (Feb 9, 2012)

Must admit this wait sucks. This is really killing me. Now that the odds are getting smaller and smaller, I wish the best to all applicants that haven't received a notification. I know how it feels. Won't apply next year anyway! So good bye to all of you and keep your head up!


----------



## mfa2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats and good luck to those with interviews!
Looks like it'll be a slog to get an interview from here on out.

For those with interviews - out of curiosity, how old are you guys? Are you all from the US?


----------



## lvalladao (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all! I have also been a lurker up until this point. I just got my email to come in for an interview yesterday and I called Susan to schedule it today. My focus is cinematography, does anyone know how many will be interviewed for this focus/ what the interview/ questions will be like? Is anyone else here applying for the cinematography focus? Also- what is the dress code for the interviews? 
Congrats to everyone moving forward!


----------



## jwarner (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm still waiting on an interview for the cinematography program.

Ive almost lost all hope! Sucks because I thought I had a really solid vid, app and resume.


----------



## Bat (Feb 9, 2012)

congratulations to all who get the interview invitations. 
I'm still waiting. Maybe I should just give up hope. FSU has informed me not to expect an interview the other day    now I've totally lost all my confidence


----------



## JKL (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats to all who received interviews! While I do envy your positions, I do feel genuinely happy because I have faith that each of you deserved your callbacks. 

I'm waiting for an interview myself, but I'm also a realist--my guess is that NYU has already picked the majority of its interviewees and that chances are slim.

But anyhow, as a reject from all the film schools I applied to last year, I want to tell you waiters to keep your heads up--hope doesn't exist if you already have what you want. And if you fail, there's next year, granted the world doesn't end on this one.


----------



## PPK (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement JKL!

To the others, hopefully you'll can keep this thread going. 

Post some info about your interviews, would help people in the future, and maybe some of us next year.

Once again, Good Luck!


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 9, 2012)

@mfa2012 I'm 22 and I'm international


----------



## mfa2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

@ Armoff - fantastic. 

Would love to view interviewee visual reels if anyone's game... probably end up applying again next year...


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 10, 2012)

This is my first post and I have yet to receive an email for an interview.. but I'm not giving up on anything. It makes me sad to here people say that they given up hope. Okay maybe I sound like "**** New Age Girls Say" video. But seriously, don't worry if you want to make films in life, if this is your dream. Nothing can stop you. Try to keep perspective. All of us here want to attend NYU, but why do want to attend NYU? That reason has not left you. So please don't ever give up


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 10, 2012)

Just scheduled an interview for March 1st. I wanted to do it earlier, but Susan said that late february places are taken and the ones that are not taken are for screenwriting people. She said they try to put at least one professor from the chosen concentration for the interview so late February ones are for those who chose screenwriting. Thought maybe this would be interesting for you guys .


----------



## enrunz (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi guys I've been following the thread for some time now. Congratulations to all the people who've received interview e-mails. I haven't gotten one myself but I still haven't lost hope. Has anyone gotten an e-mail today? Are we sure that they're done sending interview offers?


----------



## FilmForest (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone received an interview request for the MFA/MBA producing program?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

@ArmOff I will interview one day after you and probably even fly to New York. Will you fly too or Skype instead? If you come we should definitely meet for a coffee in NYC.

Everybody else: We're not sure they're done sending. Just have a look at last years thread. There's still hope for you.


----------



## Silverback15 (Feb 10, 2012)

@FilmForest I applied for the dual MFA/MBA program and I haven't received an interview request yet. 

Congrats and good luck to those who have. It's way too early to throw in the towel so keep your heads up.


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by ArmOff:
> Just scheduled an interview for March 1st. I wanted to do it earlier, but Susan said that late february places are taken and the ones that are not taken are for screenwriting people. She said they try to put at least one professor from the chosen concentration for the interview so late February ones are for those who chose screenwriting. Thought maybe this would be interesting for you guys .



I was under the inpression that NYU no longer did screenwriting interviews?


----------



## GoldBucc (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been a lurker for awhile. I still haven't heard back. Really anxious about this! Just wondering if anyone has gotten an email if their focus was directing?


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 10, 2012)

@Kaschko

No, I'm doing skype  Getting there for me right now would be too much trouble. But I would really love that coffee in NYC ... well someday


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

@GoldBucc My focus is directing.


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by ArmOff:
> Just scheduled an interview for March 1st. I wanted to do it earlier, but Susan said that late february places are taken and the ones that are not taken are for screenwriting people. She said they try to put at least one professor from the chosen concentration for the interview so late February ones are for those who chose screenwriting. Thought maybe this would be interesting for you guys .


 Hey Army! Are you comming to NY for your interview? If anyone else is coming around march 1.st (i'll arrive a couple of days earlier and stay for a while) I hope we can meet! Hit me up in here.


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by Kaschko:
> @ArmOff I will interview one day after you and probably even fly to New York. Will you fly too or Skype instead? If you come we should definitely meet for a coffee in NYC.
> 
> Everybody else: We're not sure they're done sending. Just have a look at last years thread. There's still hope for you.


 Hey Kaschko, I'm your lurky co-applicant. I'm having my interview the 1.st, do you want to meet in ny? That would be so great  EJ


----------



## lvalladao (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll arrive Thursday the 23rd AM and will leave on Sunday. Still hoping for some insight on the cinematography interview . . . any word? Also- what are you guys wearing to interviews?


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by lvalladao:
> Hi all! I have also been a lurker up until this point. I just got my email to come in for an interview yesterday and I called Susan to schedule it today. My focus is cinematography, does anyone know how many will be interviewed for this focus/ what the interview/ questions will be like? Is anyone else here applying for the cinematography focus? Also- what is the dress code for the interviews?
> Congrats to everyone moving forward!


Hi Ivvaladao! I'm having my interview on march 1.st - would you like to meet for a coffe if you come to NY? Maybe we'll be able to find some other who are doing the interview too, then we can calm each other. Or bite nails together. Anyway, write me! EJ


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Gals and Boys. To you who haven't (yet) got an invitation for an interview it is important to think about that it is just a school. Not all of those admitted to Tisch become succesful at what they want to do. Not all of those admitted to filmschools in general are succesful. And many of the most succesful filmakers NEVER went to film school. Just find out what the people who inspire you did to get where they are now. And take what you can use from their experiences. If anyone would like to join, I've made a facebook group for the applicants, so we can meet in NY for the interview, it's called "MFA Film 2012 Applicants". Hope you'll join.


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

If you would like to join, I've made a facebook group for the applicants, so we can meet in NY for the interview, it's called "MFA Film 2012 Applicants". I hope to see you soon!


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by RoadDog:
> Thanks to all. I got the email around 1pm east coast time.
> 
> Pretty stoked. Good luck to everyone waiting to hear, there is still much time left!



Hi RoadDog, If you would like to join, I've made a facebook group for the applicants, so we can meet in NY. The group is called "MFA Film 2012 Applicants". Hope to see you in NY before (or after) our interviews!


----------



## Mocha (Feb 10, 2012)

@siverback15 and @FilmForest

I applied to the dual degree and received an invitation to the interview a couple of weeks ago... It will be on the 21st via skype. 

I hope you guys will get one too

Best of luck!


----------



## Silverback15 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's great Mocha I sincerely hope you wow them on your interview.

For the rest of us dual-ers, the waiting game continues...


----------



## dmtr (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by ArmOff:
> Just scheduled an interview for March 1st. I wanted to do it earlier, but Susan said that late february places are taken and the ones that are not taken are for screenwriting people. She said they try to put at least one professor from the chosen concentration for the interview so late February ones are for those who chose screenwriting. Thought maybe this would be interesting for you guys .



@ArmOff - I assume you mean Susan said late Feb interviews were reserved for Tisch *Production* applicants who indicated they were interested in Screenwriting (i.e., not for applicants to the Tisch Dramatic Writing Program). Can you confirm?


----------



## Mocha (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi silverback15,

Thank you very much for your kind words 
I know the wait sucks but don't lose hope!


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 10, 2012)

@dmtr

No she she didn't mean dramatic writing, she meant students who have applied to Filmmaking program with that concentration.


----------



## FilmForest (Feb 10, 2012)

@Mocha 

Congrats on the interview! Do you know how the dual degree interview process works? Did you receive separate requests from Stern and Tisch or is it just one interview? 

Also, did you submit to Stern by the November or January deadline?


----------



## Seoulless (Feb 11, 2012)

On the application, was screenwriting was not directly listed, right? From what I remember there was only Directing, Cinemeatography, editting and something else.


----------



## Mocha (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Filmforest,

I think the interview is separated. I only got the notification from tisch, do I believe it's only for the MFA. I applied to the january deadline and I think I'll have to wait until April to hear back since the notification of interview deadline is april 1st. I hope this helps!


----------



## fcgp (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here. I was also invited for the interview at NYU (MFA Directing), and was wondering if anyone have any idea of what will the faculty ask us during the interview. Do they invite more than 36 people, or only the ones they want to attend the MFA? 

Thank you and hope to meet you guy's soon.


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally posted by fcgp:
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here. I was also invited for the interview at NYU (MFA Directing), and was wondering if anyone have any idea of what will the faculty ask us during the interview. Do they invite more than 36 people, or only the ones they want to attend the MFA?
> ...


 Hi fcgp, according to what i have read in this forum they interview about 100 people and then pick 36 ;-)


----------



## fcgp (Feb 11, 2012)

> Hi fcgp, according to what i have read in this forum they interview about 100 people and then pick 36 ;-)



Thanks EJ!


----------



## mfa2012 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone from Asia get an invite yet?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello my fellow aspiring filmmakers. I got an email asking for an interview on Feb 8th at 1:19pm from Susan Carnival. I called her to set up a time and she was very nice. My interview will be on the 27th and I applied to the directing discipline. Are there any directing hopefuls out there with interviews/ still waiting?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

> Are there any directing hopefuls out there with interviews/ still waiting?



Just have a look at this thread, it's crowded with these people 
Congratulations to your interview! I'll arrive in New York one day after you have your interview and will have mine a few days later. Good luck!


----------



## mfa2012 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone hear back?


----------



## cherry88 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, seriously...congratulations to everyone who has gotten notified for an interview. That's huge. I'm still waiting on hearing back. Somedays I keep hope, other days i'm just in denial about the whole thing but it's definitely been an experience...these past few months, the whole waiting and praying lol. I'm just hoping for the best, at this point. It's kinda like how Steve Jobs said "you can't connect the dots looking forward, you can only connect them looking backwards so you gotta believe in something to make it through". It'll all make sense at some point in the future as to we get in or not, as to we get in now or later...or as to whichever path we take that'll ultimately lead to where we want to be. But it will make sense, and there's still no reason to lose hope. But again, a big huge congratulations to those who have been notified. I think you all individually deserve it, so just remember that and when you're out there being interviewed, remember who you are and how what's what got you there in the first place. Everything else should work itself out for the best.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with cherry88! It's important to keep our spirits high and to know that if we are really truly passionate about something our hearts will take us where we want to be. I know that sounds silly but we've all put ourselves out there with these applications so we all deserve a chance and that might not mean film school right away but our times will come if we don't give up


----------



## Brusco (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by mfa2012:
> Anyone from Asia get an invite yet?



Today I received mine.


-Brusco


----------



## enrunz (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Brusco, What concentration? Do you know about anyone else getting interviews for Tisch Asia?


----------



## Bat (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by cherry88:
> Wow, seriously...congratulations to everyone who has gotten notified for an interview. That's huge. I'm still waiting on hearing back. Somedays I keep hope, other days i'm just in denial about the whole thing but it's definitely been an experience...these past few months, the whole waiting and praying lol. I'm just hoping for the best, at this point. It's kinda like how Steve Jobs said "you can't connect the dots looking forward, you can only connect them looking backwards so you gotta believe in something to make it through". It'll all make sense at some point in the future as to we get in or not, as to we get in now or later...or as to whichever path we take that'll ultimately lead to where we want to be. But it will make sense, and there's still no reason to lose hope. But again, a big huge congratulations to those who have been notified. I think you all individually deserve it, so just remember that and when you're out there being interviewed, remember who you are and how what's what got you there in the first place. Everything else should work itself out for the best.




 I'm still waiting, freaking out but sometimes calm. It would be absolutely a precious experience after all. agree with u


----------



## Brusco (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally posted by enrunz:
> Hey Brusco, What concentration? Do you know about anyone else getting interviews for Tisch Asia?




Directing.  I haven't heard anything else, sorry.


-Brusco


----------



## LDPro (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello all! I am new to the forum(posting) but have been following for a while. Congrats to all who received an interview. I received one as well! And to all those waiting good luck and keep your heads up! Have a Happy Valentines Day <3!


----------



## Brusco (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone have advice or experience with the interview?


----------



## LDPro (Feb 15, 2012)

> Wayfaring11



@Wayfaring11 You're from Chicago! Me as well. When is your interview?


----------



## lvalladao (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, again is there anyone here interviewing for cinematography? Or is everyone here for directing/ producing?


----------



## docstrange66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey has anyone in NYC received an interview confirmation yet?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Friends, What do they ask in interview? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone had there interview for NYU yet?


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 23, 2012)

As the day approaches I get more and more freaked out, I don't know what to prepare, how to prepare , urgh. Did any of you guys have the interview already? Do you even know who's going to interview you , how many professors? I have an interview with Columbia too and they told me who my interviewers are, but NYU didn't and I didn't ask, I don't know if it's appropriate. Should I write Susan Carnival and ask her? Did they tell you yours?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 23, 2012)

@ArmOff relax... take a deep breath    I actually called Susan Carnival last week to ask her this exact question. She said while the faculty is subject to change, I could expect it to be John Tintori (dep chair), Jay Anania and Sheril Antonio (Dean, Kanbar). In the future know that you can call and ask Susan anything. She's wonderful. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Neither Columbia nor NYU told me who would be there during the interview. And I don't think it really matters. The interview is about us, not about them. So yes, relax!


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey thanx guys for the info, I guess I should really relax and try to take it easy, no matter how hard that is right now.


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 23, 2012)

Well the production MFA interviews have definitely started. I had mine yesterday and who knows how it went. It was fun though!

I would say to anyone freaking out: stop, re-read your submitted materials, watch your visuals, remind yourself why you are awesome. Go in there feeling confident and ready to chat it up. It is more like a conversation with your parents' friends about what you want to do with your life than a grill session(though I suppose those can feel the same sometimes...). 

That being said, I was totally nervous and blacked out for most of it, so you know, try to be in the moment.

I applied for cinematography and my questions were pretty personal in terms of my experience that brought me to that discipline, but be prepared to talk about your personal vision. 

I asked when I got my interview date who would be there and Susan was able to give me a rough estimate, and that kind of put me at ease, no surprises!

The worst part is that everyone is so nice and welcoming. How dare they be so cool! It is going to really sting if I don't get in, but I'm pretty stoked to have gotten this far, if I may say so. 

Good luck to everyone still to interview, tell us how it goes!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you RoadDog. Anyone else wants to share interview experience?


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi RoadDog, or anyone else who's already had an interview: just wondering if they asked you to improvise and tell some stories on the spot? Earlier on within this forum someone had posted a list of questions past interviewees have been asked. It included coming up with a story from a photograph, and coming up with images for abstract words, etc.


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 25, 2012)

@Vanguard I interviewed for the cinematography focus, so my questions were less about story telling and more about what lead me to my career choice. I have a feeling that every interview is very different depending on the person, their experience and their answers. Certainly be prepared to be flexible and a bit put on the spot, thinking on your toes kind of thing, but don't over think it. 

I think I said it before, but have fun with it. There is no way to read their minds to see what they will ask or how they want you to answer, so you might as well be open and be yourself. 

I hope that helps! When do you interview?


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 25, 2012)

@Roaddog, awesome - thanks! All those questions earlier in the forum are mind-boggling, but like you said: there's no way to predict the exact questions, so either you have an imagination or you don't. 

I interview on the 1st and I'm in New York for a few days after. Wanna meet up for coffee? Also anyone else who's interviewing in and around then...


----------



## Alle (Feb 26, 2012)

I am also new to this Forum. I used to come on this site in general more often, but it came up for me when I was looking to see if anybody posted about interview questions. I've read through about half of this Forum. 

Congratulations to those who have received interviews! And I am also waiting on an interview email notification from NYU Tisch (Regular MFA Production - Directing). I did, however, receive an email on Feb 22nd for Tisch Asia (Film Production) which I'm so excited about. If anybody has done the interview already, mine is on Wednesday afternoon (Singapore time). I would love any advice I can get on interviews. (Pretty nervous about the New York City Tisch results...) 

Best of luck to everybodyy!! I hope that we could all get in! 

Thank you to those who have created this Forum! <3


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello All!

So today I went to my NYU Tisch interview for directing. I must say I'm still reeling from the experience. I was greeted by Miranda who was John Tintori's assistant and she was really nice and gave me a general overview of the admissions process. Susan Carnival even came out to day hi to me which I thought was awesome, she's really cool  So I waited in the sitting area and John Tintori led me to a conference room where Sheril and Jay were waiting for me. To be honest I commend whoever was able to say exactly what happened in their interview but things were more or less a blur for me. They asked me to talk about a story, any story in a visual way which threw me off. Then they gave me a stack of photographs and told me to pick one of them and tell me a story as well. They asked me what stories I wanted to tell and why I wanted to go to grad school straight out of grad. It was really fun speaking with them but also nerve-racking. Then I was shown around by a third year student which was also awesome. She's currently taking James Franco's class    My biggest advice is to be yourself and to relax! I know that's really hard but if you've gotten an interview it means they are already in love with you so focus less on impressing them and more on being your true self.


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the blow by blow, Che Gray! Good to have a heads up on what to expect, but it sounds like you did manage to enjoy yourself, too! My interview's on the 1st so my stress levels are definitely rising, but in a way it's a relief to know there's not much you can do to prepare for this kind of interview. Hope to hear of your acceptance soon!


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 27, 2012)

And my own down the line, of course.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 27, 2012)

@Vanguard yes good luck! Thank you for the warm wishes  Which discipline did you apply to?


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 27, 2012)

Same: directing. If you're still around in NYC by tomorrow or day after we should grab coffee.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 27, 2012)

oh I wish I could! I'm actually leaving tomorrow morning to go to Vegas. I'm working on interviews for my documentary so I'm attending a huge conference because a lot of people that I want to talk to will be there. I hope we see each other next year though! We should totally have coffee next time you're in NY


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone having an interview on March 7? I will be there with my wife. Anyone wants to have Coffee together?


----------



## LDPro (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by Vanguard:
> @Roaddog, awesome - thanks! All those questions earlier in the forum are mind-boggling, but like you said: there's no way to predict the exact questions, so either you have an imagination or you don't.
> 
> I interview on the 1st and I'm in New York for a few days after. Wanna meet up for coffee? Also anyone else who's interviewing in and around then...



Hey @Vanguard My interview is on the first as well, what day will you get there?


----------



## LDPro (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> Hello All!
> 
> So today I went to my NYU Tisch interview for directing. I must say I'm still reeling from the experience. I was greeted by Miranda who was John Tintori's assistant and she was really nice and gave me a general overview of the admissions process. Susan Carnival even came out to day hi to me which I thought was awesome, she's really cool  So I waited in the sitting area and John Tintori led me to a conference room where Sheril and Jay were waiting for me. To be honest I commend whoever was able to say exactly what happened in their interview but things were more or less a blur for me. They asked me to talk about a story, any story in a visual way which threw me off. Then they gave me a stack of photographs and told me to pick one of them and tell me a story as well. They asked me what stories I wanted to tell and why I wanted to go to grad school straight out of grad. It was really fun speaking with them but also nerve-racking. Then I was shown around by a third year student which was also awesome. She's currently taking James Franco's class    My biggest advice is to be yourself and to relax! I know that's really hard but if you've gotten an interview it means they are already in love with you so focus less on impressing them and more on being your true self.



Hey Che Gray I have my interview on the 1st for Directing as well! (Nervouus!) But did you find it difficult to come up with stories on the spot? When you say they said to talk about a story, any story in a visual way... they just meant... like.. anything? Lol. I'm just trying to calm myself down before I go in there and freak out. Thanks again for your post!


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 28, 2012)

@Che Gray, That's too bad, but hopefully I see you there in the fall! Sounds like you're a busy bee, good stuff! I'm also curious about whether you were asked to just come up with any story...?

@LD Pro, I'm in town till the 4th. I'm also planning to meet one more interviewee for coffee, maybe on the 1st between our interviews, or in the evening. When's yours?

@HI FILM, Sorry I'll be gone by then! Hope to see you in the fall and good luck.


----------



## LDPro (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by Vanguard:
> @Che Gray, That's too bad, but hopefully I see you there in the fall! Sounds like you're a busy bee, good stuff! I'm also curious about whether you were asked to just come up with any story...?
> 
> @LD Pro, I'm in town till the 4th. I'm also planning to meet one more interviewee for coffee, maybe on the 1st between our interviews, or in the evening. When's yours?
> ...



@Vanguard it is on the 1st at 4:00pm what about yours?


----------



## EJ (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> Hello All!
> 
> So today I went to my NYU Tisch interview for directing. I must say I'm still reeling from the experience. I was greeted by Miranda who was John Tintori's assistant and she was really nice and gave me a general overview of the admissions process. Susan Carnival even came out to day hi to me which I thought was awesome, she's really cool  So I waited in the sitting area and John Tintori led me to a conference room where Sheril and Jay were waiting for me. To be honest I commend whoever was able to say exactly what happened in their interview but things were more or less a blur for me. They asked me to talk about a story, any story in a visual way which threw me off. Then they gave me a stack of photographs and told me to pick one of them and tell me a story as well. They asked me what stories I wanted to tell and why I wanted to go to grad school straight out of grad. It was really fun speaking with them but also nerve-racking. Then I was shown around by a third year student which was also awesome. She's currently taking James Franco's class    My biggest advice is to be yourself and to relax! I know that's really hard but if you've gotten an interview it means they are already in love with you so focus less on impressing them and more on being your true self.



Thank you so much for all the good Tips!! ;-) Hey, this may be a studpid question, but what did you wear? I'm from Denmark, and I don't know what people usually wear to grad school interviews - so I really dont wan't my clothes to look completely out of context! Thanks ;-)


----------



## LDPro (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by EJ:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Che Gray:
> Hello All!
> 
> So today I went to my NYU Tisch interview for directing. I must say I'm still reeling from the experience. I was greeted by Miranda who was John Tintori's assistant and she was really nice and gave me a general overview of the admissions process. Susan Carnival even came out to day hi to me which I thought was awesome, she's really cool  So I waited in the sitting area and John Tintori led me to a conference room where Sheril and Jay were waiting for me. To be honest I commend whoever was able to say exactly what happened in their interview but things were more or less a blur for me. They asked me to talk about a story, any story in a visual way which threw me off. Then they gave me a stack of photographs and told me to pick one of them and tell me a story as well. They asked me what stories I wanted to tell and why I wanted to go to grad school straight out of grad. It was really fun speaking with them but also nerve-racking. Then I was shown around by a third year student which was also awesome. She's currently taking James Franco's class    My biggest advice is to be yourself and to relax! I know that's really hard but if you've gotten an interview it means they are already in love with you so focus less on impressing them and more on being your true self.



Thank you so much for all the good Tips!! ;-) Hey, this may be a studpid question, but what did you wear? I'm from Denmark, and I don't know what people usually wear to grad school interviews - so I really dont wan't my clothes to look completely out of context! Thanks ;-) </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Omg @EJ I was wondering the exact same thing. I'm female and I am having the hardest time figuring out what is grad interview appropriate. I want to be professional but not too stuffy. (I am keeping in mind though that they are interested in us as filmmakers, not fashonista's lol!)


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 28, 2012)

@LDPro and @Vanguard yeah they literally just wanted me to tell any story whether it happened in real life or not they just wanted me to tell as story and articulate it in a very visual way. Hope that helps! Same with the photographs they showed but something serendipitous happened and they handed me a photo that was directly tied to a short story I had written last semester, so I told them that story. Which Sheril responded "depressing" when I finished the story lol!

@EJ and @LDPro I would dress business casual. I had called Susan Carnival a couple of weeks before and she confirmed that. I wore a black sleeveless button up and an olive green shirt and nice low comfortable heels and made sure my hair looked nice. I think you should just be you and not try hard I just happen to like looking nice 

Good Luck!
You're welcome to ask me any more questions


----------



## seeratt1457 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm an international applicant(MFA/MBA in Film Producing) and was wondering when will the decisions/ call for interviews be known to us ?


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 29, 2012)

@seerratt1547, I applied for Directing, so I'm not sure about your program. Sorry!


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## LDPro (Feb 29, 2012)

Sooooo everyone I CLEARLY am off track this month! My interview is March 2nd! (I thought Friday was the 1st smh) If anyone is still in town the second let me know!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Courtney, my interview is at the same day as yours. I'm already in New
York doing some sightseeing. What time will your interview
beginn?


----------



## LDPro (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaschko my interview is Friday at 4 pm. What time is yours?


----------



## enrunz (Feb 29, 2012)

> Posts: 2


Hi Alle, how did your interview go? I am on the same boat. I have mine tomorrow night CA time.


----------



## seeratt1457 (Mar 1, 2012)

@Vanguard thanks


----------



## LDPro (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck today @Vanguard and @EJ !!! I'll be in town at 9:00!


----------



## Alle (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi! Sorry! I was going to write on the forum, but I got distracted and tried to take a break from my computer haha. I was REALLY NERVOUS during my interview and they may have sensed that. I got about 5 questions for my Tisch Asia interview via skype: 
1. Worst Job
2. A crazy/interesting story during one of my trips/during my travels 
3. An interesting person i met in China
4. The black and white photo question 
5. 3 images - word was LOVE 

Hope it turns out ok... I was thinking of writing them a thank you email though. Has anybody else done that in the past?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 1, 2012)

I wrote a thank you email to USC. I was rejected though.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 1, 2012)

@Alle I wrote an email for USC as well but only because I already had the email of the person who interviewed me and she told me to keep in touch. With NYU however we were interviewed by three people, whose emails we weren't personally giving. I made sure that right at the end of my interview I told them how grateful I was for the opportunity and how much I wanted to be there next year. I wouldn't email but for those who have yet to interview keep saying "thank you" in-person in mind.


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 1, 2012)

So I had my Skype Interview yesterday with John Tintori, Carol Dysinger and Peggy Rajski. They were super nice and made me want to go to NYU even more.
So here are some questions that I remember them asking me.

Why did you switch from law to film?
Why producing concentration? How do you imagine the work of a  producer?
For the first 1,5 year all of the students study the same thing are you ok with that?
How do yo see the collaboration of the producer with the director and screenwriter?    
What is attractive about NYU that you want to study here and what can you offer us?
And they also asked me to pick a character from the plays I've been that I would like to shoot a  short film about. They wanted more specifics like what did she look like, what would be the first scene. 

The story part was a surprise , I donno how I did there, but anyways it went ok, Miranda , who talked to me before the interview, said they will have interviews until mid March, and by April 1st we will know the decisions. 

I hope this can be of any help guys, good luck to those of you who still have their interviews.


----------



## zhendong (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to know your opinions about the MFA in FM of New York Film Academy. Is it really bad as most people discussed? I don't know much about that but I was planning to apply for it, who can give me some suggestions??

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been following this site for a while and applied to Columbia and NYU. One thing that I haven't noticed are people who applied for the Screenwriting focus stating they have received interviews. Has anyone who applied for the Screenwriting program heard anything?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

First of all, sorry LDPro for not replying. My internet situation here is pretty bad... 
I'm still in NY so if anyone wants to meet up, just PM me here. My European cell phone doesn't really work too well and is too expensive anyway.

Well, I had my interview today. I think it was great, more like a vivid discussion about writing and filmmaking than an intimidating interview. The questions were really specific and it would probably not help any of you if I'd mention details. But I have to agree with the others: just be yourself. Best plan you can make.

I had to make up some stories as well but that wasn't too terrible, although I thought that one of my pitches really sucked (I just said "well, that was a pretty bad pitch" and we laughed). We were talking about films that I like and they asked questions about why I think these films are good. And we talked about "the novel which I read thinking it would make a great film and why".

I think I could be myself and that's what I loved most about it. And it felt like that I could really be productive with these people if I attended their school. Afterwards a student showed me around (like always I guess) and I need to say that I wasn't too impressed by their facilities and cameras since I've seen bigger film schools with better equipment in Europe.

The school is great. Without a doubt. But what makes it impressive is not what you get offered (you get almost no money for your projects and only crappy equipment) but who teaches there and what kind of people come together at NYU to influence and help each other.

If I'll ever go to film school it would probably be NYU (says the guy who has an interview at Columbia tomorrow...) But I really have to think about if I can and want to afford the money that it takes to study film in New York (as you know we internationals can't take any loans). 
So even if it felt like they wanna have me (one jury member actually said "good job" when I met him in the building again) I am not decided yet whether I wanna do it or not.
So let's stay in touch. Looking forward to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Vanguard (Mar 2, 2012)

@kashko, sounds like your interview went smashingly! Getting a kudos in the hallway later seems like a sure sign. Congratulations.

Mine was yesterday and seemed to have gone alright, but it's so hard to tell because it seems they smile a lot. At everyone. 

If you or anyone else wants to meet up tonight for a drink, I'm meeting a few people including current Tisch students for a drink. My phone number is 778 829 9581. We'll be meeting in the Bedford area, or on the edges of it. Around 9. Drop me a text! @LDPro and @EJ, too.


----------



## Vanguard (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry @Kaschko! not kashko.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, I would be open for that drink. Sent you a text. Maybe some of the others will come too?
Looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

> If I'll ever go to film school it would probably be NYU (says the guy who has an interview at Columbia tomorrow...)



Shut up Kaschko and don't judge too early - the Columbia interview today was just absolutely great and inspiring and now that I got to know both program's qualities a little I am completely confused. Hope I won't have to decide for one of them at the end...


----------



## Vanguard (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by Vanguard:
> @kashko, sounds like your interview went smashingly! Getting a kudos in the hallway later seems like a sure sign. Congratulations.
> 
> Mine was yesterday and seemed to have gone alright, but it's so hard to tell because it seems they smile a lot. At everyone.
> ...


----------



## Vanguard (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Courtney, could you delete your earlier message with my phone number and name in it? I realized it shows up in searches and I'd prefer for it not to, if that's ok.


----------



## LDPro (Mar 7, 2012)

@Vanguard will do!


----------



## Vanguard (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you! Hope the rest of your time in New York was great. Sorry we didn't get to see you that day, but fingers crossed for the fall!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea me too! Had to get up at 5am for my flight so after, me and my mom shopped and ate and I passed out! But yes I am anxious to hear something!


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 8, 2012)

Is anyone who was invited to interview for production still waiting to interview? Gotta figure they'll be done talking to people soon, right?

Has someone out there deduced what the timeline could possibly be for admissions decisions this year? I would like to get one good night's sleep between now and April 1st if at all possible...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

As I already mentioned in another thread they told me last friday that interviews will be over in the middle of this week (yesterday I reckon). Last year notifications had been sent out around March 17th. Good luck with your sleep!


----------



## EJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, they told me the interviews will be over in the middle of march...


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 8, 2012)

hey guys, i think mine was the last interview yesterday. Because of my schedule, i told Susan to have it as late as possible so it was yesterday. I hope it helps to you. Best.


----------



## EJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey hi film, I also wanted the last one, and she told me 1. or 2.nd march was as late as I could get it... ;-) Maybe we should write and ask? But I think we should just stop worrying, because we did our best and now it is up to them!! :-D


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 12, 2012)

I fee they will start announcing on next Monday


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 12, 2012)

I think so too... scary!!


----------



## PPK (Mar 12, 2012)

Wish you guys good luck.


----------



## Brusco (Mar 12, 2012)

I received my acceptance in the mail today for NYC.



-Brusco


----------



## LDPro (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats Brusco! When was your interview?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by Brusco:
> I received my acceptance in the mail today for NYC.



Already? Wow, congratulations!
What exactly did you apply for? What concentration?
And 'by mail' you are speaking about a real letter, not an email, right?

Congrats again!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 12, 2012)

And Brusco, what is the date of acceptance letter?


----------



## wheretogo (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay, I've been lurking for awhile...apologies for not posting and sharing in our collective stress/excitement.

I interviewed at NYU a few weeks ago for directing and thought it went well.

I have nothing of real substance to impart but just want to say that while I was patient and feeling not so stressed out before the wait is now definitely getting to me. Brusco's post had me running to my mailbox...alas nothing. But, Brusco, congratulations!!

I was under the impression though that they called you and informed you that way if you were accepted. I figured those calls would start next week or the week after. Thoughts?


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 12, 2012)

@wheretogo yeah from past years they would email you and tell you to give Susan Carnival a call and then Susan would rely the good news! So I agree with you, from prior knowledge it wouldn't work through snail mail. Certainly not two days after the last interviews (which was last week).


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 12, 2012)

@wheretogo did you apply to any other programs?


----------



## wheretogo (Mar 12, 2012)

columbia and chapman. i interviewed at columbia as well. what about you?

and you're right...i do remember someone posting something about an email from Susan Carnival asking you to call.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 12, 2012)

@wheretogo I applied to AFI and USC as well. Haven't heard back from AFI but was accepted to USC for the Spring of 2013


----------



## Brusco (Mar 13, 2012)

I applied to Tisch Asia but was offered NYC in the acceptance letter.  As far as I can tell I was one of the first interviewees for directing.



-Brusco


----------



## LDPro (Mar 13, 2012)

That's great brusco! Would you have preferred Asia? Either way that's still cool. Im getting anxious!!! :-/


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody got any call or letter?


----------



## LDPro (Mar 13, 2012)

Nothing yet HIFILM but I'm sure people will start posting as soon as they get it lol!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 13, 2012)

Brusco is one of the luckiest then


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 13, 2012)

@Brusco what letter does your last name start with?


----------



## LDPro (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol we are hounding Brusco! (sorry!)


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 14, 2012)

Another long day of waiting almost over. I checked my mailbox 3 times today and god only knows how many times I refreshed my email!

Anyone else find this excruciating? Tips for coping?


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what I do as well RoadDog  No way for coping.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 14, 2012)

@HI FILM is this your second year applying?


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 14, 2012)

no it's my first year for NYU but I applied to Columbia second time. for Columbia, I had interview last year and then waitlisted But They didn't invite me for interview this year. I'm waiting my rejection from Columbia.


----------



## wheretogo (Mar 15, 2012)

i've been lurking for awhile and not posting (sorry), but i have an update:

i got an email from susan today around noon asking me to call her. i called and she gave me the good news that i got in. i interviewed a few weeks ago.

i'm really happy, but also nervous for everyone. i'm not just saying that because i went through this process last year and didn't even get an interview at NYU. sooo for anyone who doesn't get in...keep working, make more films, work on your writing and reapply. it works.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 15, 2012)

@wheretogo wow , what a good news


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 15, 2012)

@wheretogo congrats! It was as we suspected (email then call). What discipline did you apply for and what letter does your last name start with? Is NYU your top choice?


----------



## wheretogo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I applied for directing/writing. My last name starts with C...so maybe that's a good sign for everyone else in that it's early in the alphabet? Who knows.

Good question on whether it's my first choice...I'd say yes, but it'll also be a financial decision.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally I am accepted. Last name starts with E. i got the email and called Susan. It s my first choice. Good luck to all friends here


----------



## LDPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats wheretogo and HI FILM!!!... this wait is theeee worst!!


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations those who got in, what relief you must all feel!!

So for the rest of us, what now? Is that it? Do they do just one day of email/phone calls? Is it on to rejections and waitlists? So many questions, not enough answers! ugh.


----------



## LDPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Calm down Road Dog! Lol they said to me we'd know by April 1st so that's a whole two weeks... But only two people posted about it anyway. I'm just remaining hopeful and if not just keep working hard.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 15, 2012)

Regarding the hour I got the email, i think they are around letter G


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I'm a good old fashioned 'H' so maybe there is hope yet! 

Though I know they didn't go by the alphabet when emailing for the interview, so I will also hope for the random approach just in case. 

And thanks @LDPro, hard work is definitely what has gotten me this far, so I will keep up with that. 

Also, the new episode of Community is on tonight, so if they can make a comeback, so can I!


----------



## Tomwood (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally posted by Brusco:
> I applied to Tisch Asia but was offered NYC in the acceptance letter.  As far as I can tell I was one of the first interviewees for directing.
> -Brusco




Hi,

I just joined the forum. I applied to both Tisch MFA filmmaking (cinematography focus) programs in New York and Asia. I have an interview for Tisch Asia next week. My family name starts with W maybe that's why. I just wanted to know if the interview is for both programs or just the Asia one. From what I understand Brusco, you interviewed for Tisch Asia but got accepted in the New York program, right?

Also, if anyone has applied to cinematography focus and has already done the interview, do you have any tips?

Thanks alot!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok now I'm like RoadDog! I am overly anxious and literally check my email every second... Oooooh the torture!.... (Pause) my phone just buzzed... *checks email*....nope... nothing. Blah.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 16, 2012)

@LDPro, I am glad to have set the standard for grad school anxiety. Though your post set off an email phone buzz that set my stomach plummeting, yes the torture is outstanding!

@Tomwood, I can only comment on my own experience and what I have heard first hand from both NYC and Asia reps, but as far as I know, the two application processes are completely separate. The only information they share is the online application, not even the creative portfolio. The interviews are separate as well, they are building two different groups of people in different environments. While NYC may forward applicants to Asia, I was told that the decision making remains separate. I am not commenting on anyone else's admission, this is just what I was told at information sessions for both programs. 

As for the interview, I went in for cinematography in NYC and posted about my experience a few pages back in this thread. I can just add, that in my interview they were definitely interested in why I wanted to shoot and not direct, so go in with a clear head and a lot of passion!

I hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 16, 2012)

I applied for directing and got the email saying to call Susan at around 1pm. I got in! I can't believe it! My last name starts with a "G" by the way. Good Luck, keep hope!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 16, 2012)

Che Gray, it's great to hear you're in. Welcome amongst us  Good luck to other friends.


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 16, 2012)

Got an e-mail today from Susan Carnival 10 AM NY time, saying to call her. I'm in !!!! And now I have to decide between NYU and Columbia . Making this kind of decision sucks!!!! Both schools are great and it's so hard to pick one... I want BOTH!!!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 16, 2012)

Congraaaats Armoff and Che Gray!!! ArmOff what does your last name start with... trying to see if there is a system... :-/ grrrr


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats ArmOff, Come to NYU and lets be friends  LDPro hope we will hear your good news soon.


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine starts with H


----------



## LDPro (Mar 16, 2012)

Me tooo... :-( But I am happy for you guys Hi Film! ... My last name starts with S sooo maybe I'll have to die of agony for another week! lol


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Guys! After months of waiting, hoping, and anxiety i am finally accepted. I'm a J, got the news yesterday. Okay, so even if they are doing it alphabetically, there will always be someone who choses other schools although they are accepted, so that mekes space for more people... And im really not sure that the alphabetical order is true, or if they are strict about it, probably not. Anyways, thanks for the help in the forum, you guys are great! I created a group for us,if we need to chat, talk, find a flat etc. (connections, hahaha.) I really hope you will join me; http://www.facebook.com/groups/394322933928470/ The group is called NYU Film 2012. (PLEASE JOIN, i need to see real people behind the names!)

Have a nice weekend, and an even nicer hangover


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> I applied for directing and got the email saying to call Susan at around 1pm. I got in! I can't believe it! My last name starts with a "G" by the way. Good Luck, keep hope!



Hi Che Gray - I'm ya new classmatey! Hope you will join the facebook group for our class; http://www.facebook.com/groups/394322933928470/


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 17, 2012)

Comgratulations EJ


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello All! Join the facebook group! There's only four of us and it feels lonely. Look forward to meeting you all


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much :-D


----------



## LDPro (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats EJ! I'm going to stay hopeful that they are doing it in alphabetical order. My last name begins with S so just going to keep my head up! lol


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Mar 19, 2012)

Rooting for you, LDPro! Good luck!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks so much Hopeful_Filmmaker I appreciate it!


----------



## lvalladao (Mar 19, 2012)

I've just been accepted for cinematography!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 19, 2012)

@Ivalladao congrats! join the Facebook group!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations lvalladao!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 19, 2012)

lvalladao what does your last name begin with? (please say a letter before mine! lol)


----------



## LDPro (Mar 19, 2012)

then again you did cinematography... ugh! someone wake me up when April comes. lol


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 19, 2012)

congrats @lvalladao! did you get a call or email?


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 19, 2012)

@rockie2 I'm going to answer for lvalladao lol. They send you an email saying to call Susan Carnival between 11am-5pm from Monday-Friday. When you call is when you get the wonderful news!


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks @Che Gray! I suppose now I will be checking my email as constantly as my phone


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, I don't have Facebook account, I will open one and then join the Facebook group soon, In 2-3 days. good luck to all waiting for good news. Best.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 19, 2012)

Got the email this morning, I am still in such disbelief! Thanks for all the support on here, and those who haven't yet heard, breath and keep hope alive, I'm rooting for you, especially you, LDPro!!

I had applied for cinematography, so perhaps they have been going by concentration or interview groups as my last name letter was seemingly passed last week.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow... Congratulations RoadDog


----------



## LDPro (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats RoadDog! I'm happy for you. And thanks! If it doesn't happen for me I still see it as pretty amazing that I even got here. That's big for me... But I'm just gonna keep hope alive until I have a reason not to!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 19, 2012)

@HiFilm great! I look forward to you joining out group. Presently there's only three of us


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 19, 2012)

Che Gray, I send a request to join the group. See you there,


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 19, 2012)

@HiFillm wonderful!


----------



## WKW (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm accepted for NYU Directing MFA Today. I really appreciate all of you for sharing these moments together. Congratulations for being accepted and really wish you luck for those waiting. Thanks!


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! :-D :-D


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2012)

And yes, keep your head up!!! I am crossing my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 20, 2012)

I too am happy this forum is here for everyone to share this experience, accepted or not! Congrats WKW you just gave me more hope seeing that you are for Directing... it's not over until it's over lol! Congrats again to everyone... this has only been motivation for me!


----------



## imrank (Mar 20, 2012)

I applied to directing and I had my tisch asia interview a few days ago. I'm really hoping by some miracle that I get into tisch nyc like someone mentioned above. pray for me.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't forget to join the groups guys!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 20, 2012)

good luck guys, hope you get all good news.


----------



## mfa2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats to those who have received positive responses! 

Any of you guys re-applicants?


----------



## flowerkid (Mar 21, 2012)

I just received an email from Tisch asking me to check the application decision online. Officially rejected... I am well-prepared though as I was never interviewed and I heard people said "logging in to check decisions" normally means a reject.

I applied for Columbia as well but since there was no interview either, I am waiting for another reject.


----------



## PPK (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Flowerkid...did they send you a link to a particular website to check your Application decision?

Or do you just have to log on to the application on the "applyyourself" page?


----------



## LDPro (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that flowerkid. I hope you keep your head and keep working on what you love!!   

I didn't know they have you look online. hmmm... damn...

Still waiting over here though! Keeping a positive attitude!


----------



## flowerkid (Mar 21, 2012)

@PPK:
They are actually two letters, one with my application link and PIN, the other with my password

@LDPro:
Thanks! I surely will, considering about trying next year. Good luck to you!


----------



## PPK (Mar 21, 2012)

@Flowerkid: thanks for the info. Sorry to hear. I guess I'm in the same boat as well. No interview here. Just waiting for my email so I can get some closure .


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Just received the message that I'm on the waitlist. That means I'll probably accept Columbia's offer soon. I'm not too sad since the jury at NYU admitted they didn't even watch my film and Columbia seemed to be much more serious about me.
Anyway, good luck to everybody who hasn't heard anything yet. Cheers!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 21, 2012)

I too was placed on the wait list. I was down about it but that is not a bad thing at all. They liked me enough to get that far so the bad part is just... MORE WAITING! Lol. This is my top choice so I will just keep positive about it and keep working to get better. Good luck to everyone! 

@Kashko hey were you like me? All scared when I saw I had to look online!? I thought I was out! Lol damn near cried!

I still have a lump in my chest but that's nothing a little restaurant outing and game of Super Mario Bros won't fix! Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

> @Kashko hey were you like me? All scared when I saw I had to look online!? I thought I was out! Lol damn near cried!



I know what you mean, I also was sure it meant I was rejected. I was a little surprised since I thought the interview went well (only the fact they hadn't seen my film was weird, as already mentioned...) 
Well, we might meet in New York anyway and I'm always up for a game of Super Mario Bros. with you, Courtney.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 21, 2012)

@Kaschko and @LDPro. Which discipline did you apply for? I know someone who was also accepted to USC and NYU is going to choose USC so that's one spot open for directing! Anyway it's also not that weird that the jury didn't see your work I don't know if the assistant mentioned this to you before the interview but the way it works is the first committee goes through every single application. Then that committee refers it to a faculty member then that faculty member has to refer it to the jury so the jury isn't going to ask you about your application because they've either only read part of it or none of it at all. That was the faculty members job. The jury's job is what happens in the interview itself. that's what the assistant had told me before I went in for my interview. Anyway I would keep hope alive! And congrats on Columbia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Please don't get me wrong, there's no reason to defend NYU. 
I know that not everybody in the jury sees everything of your work. In my case they just said they couldn't play my DVD and were also unable to watch my online link, which I still can't explain. We still had a nice chat though and it was actually a lot of fun.
At Columbia however we spoke about my film for more than 30 minutes so both interviews had been as different as possible. I just felt much more comfortable at Columbia. NYU seemed to be more like a little game while Columbia was really about my dreams and hopes - not taking me for granted. 
I'm sure that NYU is still a great school for a lot of people and I give my biggest congratulations to all who got in!


----------



## LDPro (Mar 21, 2012)

I applied for directing. I am applying to USC this summer and also applied to DePaul here in Chicago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I applied for directing as well.


----------



## LDPro (Mar 22, 2012)

hmmmm wondering how I can persuade the already accepted students to gooooo somewhere else...   Lol jjjjjkkkkkk! (ok well kind of lol)


----------



## coffeebreak (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey all, I'm another member of the waitlisted crew. Anyone know how many they really keep on this thing?


----------



## PPK (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, received a rejection letter today. (Same thing, they provided a link, and had to go there to see Application decision).

I didn't get an interview, so was expecting this. Good luck to the wait listed people, and congrats to everyone who got in! Maybe see you guys in a couple of years .


----------



## duders (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by coffeebreak:
> Hey all, I'm another member of the waitlisted crew. Anyone know how many they really keep on this thing?



Not sure of how many people are on the waitlist. But I'd say chances are slim of getting off it. They accept way more people than they want, knowing that some will not be able to accept. This usually gets them down to the number that they want.

I've never heard of anyone on the waitlist actually getting in. Then again, I might be wrong - does anyone on here know of anyone that was on the waitlist getting into the program?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how long the NYU MFA is? Is it similar to CU? And the tuition. Thanks


----------



## LDPro (Mar 25, 2012)

Duders go somewhere with alllll that negative energy lol! Why would you even come in and down the mood with that? I'm wait listed and I am looking to be accepted. And if not then it wasn't my time. We are happy to have gotten this far at a top ten film school and prestigious university.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree with LDPro that's awfully negative talk. So I decided to look back into the old threads to find when people got off. In 2009 a discussion about NYU wait-list stated that when they called and asked they were told that an average of between 2-7 people are taken off the wait-list each year. I hope that makes everyone feel better!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 25, 2012)

p.s. for those of you who are genuinely hopeful about getting off the the wait-list (LDPro ) I would keep in touch with Susan Carnival via email so that you're always in the back of her head. I don't know how much it will help but it certainly won't hurt to ask questions that pop into your head.


----------



## LDPro (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Che Gray! You know I am! I asked her when the accepted students need to notify the school and she said May 15 so after that they consider the wait listed students... And that there is no tanking system... So I will definitely make sure SOMEONE knows how much I'd love to be considered again . Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Caroline?Yu (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm applying for the MFA in Film Production at NYU   Tisch where I want to focus on directing/screenwriting.
But I  couldn't find the film production option on the page of types of adission.
This is only available in Tisch in Singapore.
Is there a problem? 
Does it mean that I can't study Film Production in New York City?


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 25, 2012)

@Caroline_Yu are you applying for NYU for the fall of 2013?


----------



## EJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Caroline,

If it's the graduate program you are applying for, you can use this:http://gradfilm.tisch.nyu.edu/page/gfilm_admissions.html here you can find portfolio requirements and other good stuff. It's really great that you are starting already now, because then you're sure that your application is not a last-minute thing ;-) Good luck!!!


----------



## ajchon (Apr 29, 2012)

Just out of curiosity could someone who received an email asking to call the school tell me what the subject of the e-mail read? Appreciate it!

Cheers,


----------



## Che Gray (Apr 29, 2012)

NYU - Graduate Film Program


----------



## Knox Harrington (May 25, 2012)

Hello all. I've been trolling the site for months... Just curious if any wait listed applicants have heard back from Tisch. Did anyone receive the email on May 1 implying there would be "movement" soon?


----------



## Dylan*61 (May 25, 2012)

I did. They told me film has "yet to take students  from the list. We hope they start soon". HavenÂ´t recieved any news since then yet.


----------



## Knox Harrington (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info and the reply, Dylan. When did you speak to them?


----------



## Dylan*61 (May 27, 2012)

Your welcome Knox. The mail I got was around May 2nd. Then I spoke with Susan Carnival, also by mail, who implied they "hoped having news on the list by the end of this month". That was around May 7th. After that, communication breakdown and still waiting. Do you have any useful information they have told you lately?


----------



## Knox Harrington (May 29, 2012)

No, you got more info than I have. I got the email on the 1st but no contact since then. Best of luck.


----------



## prithvi (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who go in! Now could you guys please tell the rest of us about your experience? What were the jury looking for? Your material, work experience,etc? It would really be helpful.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm also quite interested in the process. What aspect of your application do you believe garnered you a spot? Was it your portfolio, personal statement, or experience?


----------



## prithvi (Jun 18, 2012)

anyone!


----------



## PPK (Jun 18, 2012)

Hehe I think the accepted people would be busy for a while before they can reply.


----------

